# Sandbox sand, where can I get "beach sand"?



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

The stuff I find in stores has warning labels saying it has chemicals etc.
I want soft beach sand that is SAFE for the sandbox. Anyone know where to find this?
Thanks!


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

We get our sand from landscaping companies.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

The beach







j/k.. Dh just told me he see's it all the time at home depot..


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

It's a bit expensive, but use terrarium-tank substrate. It's made for use in reptile tanks, and it's chemical-free, dye-free, parasite-free sand.

Here's Repti-sand, you can get a 10 lb bag for $8
http://www.bigappleherp.com/Zoo-Med-...=2&category=29


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Sometimes I buy sandbox sand at Home Depot, but it is expensive if you need a lot. Ds has an 8 foot by 8 foot sand box that is 24 inches deep. . . so we couldn't do Home Depot. We called a landscaping company and talked to the guy about their cleanest, chemical-free sand ( also hear it is supposed to be big enough to not make dust that kids breathe) and they sold us "river sand." It was $70 for a very big pile that a dump truck had to bring! I wouldn't recommend actually getting sand from the beach. In my community the beaches close often for fecal contamination and other wonderful things







. Yuuuuck. I hope your beaches are cleaner!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

We did actually bring ours home from the beach. 10 gallons at a time.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

If you're in the Portland metro area, try:

Oregon Decorative Rock

We got a whole 'scoop' from them about 2 years ago - enough to fill a 6' x 3' sandbox. They also sell it by the bag.

If you're not in the Portland metro area, check with your local landscapers, and they'll know.

I personally HATE the home depot sand and the sand from ToysRUs. The beach sand is MUCH softer and finer. OK, it also sticks and gets over everything, it's a lot more fun to play with.


----------



## hhurd (Oct 7, 2002)

We actually hauled ours home from the beach, but it's minutes away from where we live...


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
We did actually bring ours home from the beach. 10 gallons at a time.

Be very careful doing this. It is illegal to take sand from some beaches and if you get caught it is a pretty hefty fine.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

we also called the landscaping company. If you have a truck you can get the sand cheaper.
We have a 4 x 8 x 2 sand box, trucked in one load ourselves.... cost $25


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

This has info on safe sand and perhaps why the play sand sold in stores is not very fine.

http://www.safesand.com/information.htm

Those of you who took it from beaches. . . are the beaches clean where you live? In California the coastal communities dump partially treated sewage in to the water. People get rashes and such from water and a "poop scoop" (fecal contamination score) gets published in the paper. We do play at the beach, but then we come home and scrub ourselves clean!


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

We got ours at Lowes...$3.50 for 50lbs.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:

It is illegal to take sand from some beaches
Wow! I had no idea. that seems crazy. And yes..our beach is nice and clean.


----------

